# A Page of Deals for sale!!! Pipes and Tobacco



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

Greetings,

After much consideration I've decided to sell most of my pipes. I really never got 'hooked' on smoking as much as I did on acquiring pipe stuff. I definitely enjoyed the run, but I've resolved a medical issue that was barring me from pursing my true passion - which is cycling. I picked up the pipe when I was not able to ride. Furthermore I found that tobacco smoking causes me to get lip sores and red spots to appear on my lips, so this deterred me from smoking quite a bit during the time I owned the pipes and tobacco. Needless to say all the pipes are very lightly smoked and in excellent condition. Not one is broken in. Without further adieu the listing follows:

Most of these pipes may be seen at smokingpipes.com so you can get an idea on size. If you are interested please ask me any questions.

Peterson tankard smooth P-lip (smoked twice) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$ 45.00

Peterson B10 Rocky Donegal &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.$ 55.00

Savinelli 316 EX Baronet Bruyere &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 40.00

Savinelli 510 KS &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 45.00

Comoy's Virgin Pot &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 30.00

Tobacco Listing:​
McClelland Christmas Cheer 09 unopened&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 12.00
McClelland Frog Morton unopened&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 8.00
Peterson University Flake unopened&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; $ 9.00

(Opened Tobacco - all has been stored in jars)

Frog Morton On The Town 100g approximately ¾ full &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 9.00
G.L Pease Haddo's Delight 50g approximately 7/8 full&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$ 8.00
Penzance approximately 3 flakes short of full &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 8.00
MacBaren Vanilla Cream 100g approximately ¾&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 5.00
Stonehaven approximately 7 flakes short of 8 oz (I Counted 28 flakes)...$ 18.00

Buy it all for the amazing price of $260.00!!!

Shipping will be $7.00 and done by USPS.

I will take personal checks, cashiers checks, and money orders, and I will ship promptly after checks have cleared. If you want more pics of things like the rims and such let me know. Thank you for looking and PM me with questions.

Kind Regards,

Jeremy Paine


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bump ***

If you guys are interested in anything make me an offer please.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

pa-pa-pa-pa-PM SENT!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> pa-pa-pa-pa-PM SENT!


So long of course as you don't mind me asking, which items caught your interest? Personally, I really like the look of the sav EX author (correct me if I'm wrong on the shape). 
Looks like good deals all around, I'd like those Petersons pokers if they were bigger, but from everything I've heard, they're on the small side, no? 
Also, I don't really have the money for any new toys, and have 2 occassions coming up in the next 3 months where I promised myself I would buy a new peterson, so I'm tapped out for a while. Good luck selling all this stuff though, I'm jealous of whoever gets it.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

KBibbs said:


> So long of course as you don't mind me asking, which items caught your interest? Personally, I really like the look of the sav EX author (correct me if I'm wrong on the shape).
> Looks like good deals all around, I'd like those Petersons pokers if they were bigger, but from everything I've heard, they're on the small side, no?
> Also, I don't really have the money for any new toys, and have 2 occassions coming up in the next 3 months where I promised myself I would buy a new peterson, so I'm tapped out for a while. Good luck selling all this stuff though, I'm jealous of whoever gets it.


No prob! I'm interested in the Peterson P-lip... the rest is up for grabs.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Soooo.... what's still available?


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> Soooo.... what's still available?


Good question and thanks for asking. These are definitely still available:

Peterson B10 Rocky Donegal &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.$ 55.00
Savinelli 316 EX Baronet Bruyere &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 40.00
Comoy's Virgin Pot &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 30.00
McClelland Frog Morton unopened&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 8.00

------------------------------------------------------------------

These items are pending a response but I have yet to secure the sale. Speak up now if interested and I will deal on a first speak first serve basis until its all gone:

(Opened Tobacco - all has been stored in jars)

Frog Morton On The Town 100g approximately ¾ full &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 9.00
G.L Pease Haddo's Delight 50g approximately 7/8 full&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..$ 8.00
Penzance approximately 3 flakes short of full &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 8.00
MacBaren Vanilla Cream 100g approximately ¾&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 5.00
Stonehaven approximately 7 flakes short of 8 oz (I Counted 28 flakes)...$ 18.00


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

jrpvr6 said:


> Good question and thanks for asking. These are definitely still available:
> 
> Peterson B10 Rocky Donegal &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.$ 55.00
> Savinelli 316 EX Baronet Bruyere &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 40.00
> ...


G.L Pease Haddo's Delight - PM me I will take it D


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey J,


PM sent - deal done, ready to pay.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Anybody seen J around? Haven't heard from him in a bit, hope nothing happened to him. I think a couple of us are wanting to buy some stuff he has for sale.


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

I apologize if I have seemed to be MIA. This is not the case - I've just been busy. These items are still for sale if any of you are interested.

Peterson B10 Rocky Donegal &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;.$ 55.00
Savinelli 316 EX Baronet Bruyere &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.$ 40.00
Comoy's Virgin Pot &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 30.00
McClelland Frog Morton unopened&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;$ 8.00

Shoot me a PM, make an offer.

Thanks for looking,

Jeremy



cherrymax said:


> Anybody seen J around? Haven't heard from him in a bit, hope nothing happened to him. I think a couple of us are wanting to buy some stuff he has for sale.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

WooHoo!! Received my package from J today. Almost 8 oz. of...............St______en. Ooooh daddy is this gonna be fun.

Thanks J!!


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey you still got anything left? I might be interested in that Baronet Bruyere.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, give us cowardly fence-sitters another crack at the remains!


----------

